# DoDo homebrew kit



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

hello all
just watched a video about the dodo homebrew kit

please correct me if iam wrong,,,,but from what ive just seen you get a couple of bags of raw wax,put them in a jar warm it up and let it cool,,,done


i know i will russle some feathers pointing this out,,but before you start i would like to say,,i think the idea of making your own wax products is great but looking at this kit and what you do with it seems abit to easy

isnt everyone that buys this kit going to make the same pot of wax?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

yes they will have the same wax but thats Dodo's version of starting a homebrew, i think they were the first company to do a kit like this. This makes their quality wax with the exact measured ingredients. It was an idea for the fun factor for people to make it. 

This section on the forum is i think to start from scratch.


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

aup fella
i can see what your saying,,,to be honest i do want the kit for that very reason,,,looks like fun without having to source all the gear seperate

but my first thought was its all the same wax,,,,,,just like buying a normal dodo wax but in raw form and you end up with the same wax as everyone else,but this is prob the idea as they know the wax will give good results

maybe they have future kits in the pipeline that give you more play to make it your own homebrew wax


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I think only recently more people are trying homebrewing after the likes of rubbishboy and bouncers experimenting. Both have made amazing waxes.

the good thing about DJ you never know what to expect next lol They could have anything up their sleeves.

I like it for that reason, there is no trial and error just a straight forward easy to make wax which is as good as their core range.


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

ive used plenty of wierd and wonderful things to clean cars in the past but ive never thought of making wax

after reading about rubbishboys adventure il admit it got me thinking

looking at this kit and reading everyones trial and errors it shouldnt be to hard to find a good starting point

after you find what you want then ordering in bulk should get the ball rolling


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Could you add smells into the wax to make it distinct.

Would adding a product like a sealant give it durability


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I've got the Homebrew kit in my wardrobe unused as I'm still undecided what to do with it as I've got a few new waxes


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The Homebrew Kit we do is designed to make a very good wax at home with no special equipment.

We may do a Homebrew Masterclass Kit or something, at some stage, which will be a glorified recipe book with lots of raw ingredients, but 90% of people using it will simply create unworkable recipes from the off from sheer enthusiasm... adding too much carnauba in some kind of hope they will create a better wax than the next guy. All they do is waste ingredients and create unusable waxes. This is how ALL home brewers start! 

So to prevent enthusiasm getting the better of people, and them adding ingredients and complicating/ruining 99 mixes in order to find the 1 out of a 100 that may be a few per cent better, we did our kit with a failsafe approach - measured ingredients and instructions even a 12 year old can follow. The aim is fun and an introduction to raw ingredients. Nothing is stopping you buying a kilo of carnauba and some beeswax and having a go, but then you'll be lucky to make something as good as Homebrew within the same cost and time frame (in fact, you won't).

The product is fragranced with a honey scent already. Scents and dyes are difficult to package separately and can affect performance, like buffability, so are more advanced - and also everyone would want a dozen choices of each, so we need to put some thought into how that could be done.

Homebrew was very much a novel kit and a starting point. We may go on from here...


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

its a very good stater kit for novices like me who have never ventured into the kitchen before except to make a cup of tea lol

even though it took me 13 months to pluck up the balls to give it a go, itll probably take me another 13 months to actually use it


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

So is this a wax you can make your self if so where can you get it from


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Paul.smith said:


> So is this a wax you can make your self if so where can you get it from


Yes it is, it contains all the ingredients per-measured to give you a good, workable wax - just follow the instructions :thumb:

It should be available from most dodo authorised resellers or ebay but you may need to search a little for somewhere with it in stock


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

CYC has them in


----------

